# Hi y'all!!!



## kraftymomkai (Apr 21, 2007)

Hey everyone. I'm Kristen. I live in Oklahoma with my husband and 4 kids and am starting in a culinary program next week..... ! I am very excited. My husband and I have had dreams of having our own business involving the food industry for a very long time and this is our first step. I love to cook and bake and am really excited about this new begining. I am also very nervous. I am almost 40 and haven't been in school for 20 years. I am a little scared. It is only a year long program, but I will come out of it with an associates in Culinary Arts and have some certification...don't remember in what. Anyway, just introducing myself. I am sure I will be here asking questions and such as time goes on. Catch you all later. Love, Kristen


----------



## ras1187 (Oct 3, 2006)

Welcome to the forums and to the cooking world.

There will always be people that will try to take you down throughout this industry, pay them no attention and stay focused on your goals.

Best of luck!!!


----------



## kraftymomkai (Apr 21, 2007)

Thanks alot RAS...I appreciate your reply. I had my first day of school today. NO cooking yet....not unexpected....and ALOT of paperwork. And I am already feeling overwhelmed and a little panicked. UGH. Well....I sure hope I can do this. Wish me luck. Love, Kristen!


----------



## ras1187 (Oct 3, 2006)

We took sanitation first, it was 3 weeks of learning proper temperatures, different types of illnesses, and sanitation guidelines.

It was so hard to survive those first 3 weeks when everybody else in the school was cooking. Keep us updated and dont be afraid to ask questions.


----------



## damack (Feb 21, 2007)

congrats on the change in your life... i will hopfully be starting school this summer, and i cant wait. let me know how it is, like you im not sure what to expect


----------



## kraftymomkai (Apr 21, 2007)

Yep....we're doing sanitation right now too. It is a very fast paced program. We will be taking our Serve Safe test next Friday. I felt very overwhelmed by the end of the first day (Tues) But I had an open book quiz on the second day and only had to look up 3 questions. I remembered the rest from only reading the chapter once....and that was with Shrek 2 and my 3 year old in the background. I got a 95 on it though....I missed on that I read wrong. But feel really good about it anyway. I had another quiz today over 4 sections and feel pretty good about it as well. I have a quiz or a test almost every single day durring this sanitation stuff. Any way....I still feel somewhat overwhelmed....and I am sure I will for a while, but I don't feel near like I did the first day. Okay...gonna go rest a little bit (got up at 4:30am). Then make dinner, help kids with homework, and all that kind of good stuff...LOL. Later Gaters. Love, Kristen!


----------



## kraftymomkai (Apr 21, 2007)

Well....I haven't had the chance to pop on here in quite a while. I have been super busy with school. It is extremely fast paced, but I'm doing well so far. Passed ServSafe with a 96%!!!! WOOHOO!!! I also finished my first two courses.....Intro to the Kitchen with a 95% and Intro to Culinary Arts with a 97%....Highest scores in the class....or so my instructor tells me. I'm just happy to be keeping up. We did Stocks, Sauces and Soups the last two weeks. I feel in class last Wednesday....was accidentally tripped actually. Went flying and landed on my right knee. They sent me to the er in an ambulance. It was so not fun. It is just SEVEARLY bruised with a big rug burn type sore that ripped down to the muscle. I'm just very relieved it wasn't worse. Feel dumb though!!! Any way....I got to make Vischissois last week....it was so yummers! And my instructor said it was the best anyone that has made it in her class so far! Have done several things this week. But I'm running out of time. Will post more this long 4 day weekend. Today is lamb chops and prime rib...YUM! Later Gaters! Kristen


----------

